# Drying Bud



## Big Worm (May 14, 2009)

has anyone tried using a food dehydrator to dry out bud? If so, how did it work for you?


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 14, 2009)

Hello BW 

Start reading at number 125 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24796&page=7

eace:


----------



## Big Worm (May 14, 2009)

Great info...thanks!


----------

